# Woke up with wet underwear 37 weeks???



## Mommy2be43114

im 37 weeks on Monday Today I spent the day at the hospital for false labor. They checked me and I was enfaced but not dilating so they had me walk around for a while and nothing so they sent me home. After an early morning and the exhausting hospital visit I laid down to take a nap for a few hours when I got home. I woke up and my underwear are wet and the outside of my pants are damp. Anyone Have the same problem or know what to do??????? Thanks for the help!


----------



## pineapple91

I would say your water broke go back to hospital


----------



## PugLuvAh

If you aren't close by I'd call the hospital first but it sounds like your water has broken and is trickling out (since it wasn't a huge gush). Take note of the colour if you can, if its discoloured you'll need to go in right away because the baby has had a bowl movement and the lungs will need to be checked. If its clear than they may have you wait at home for a bit to see if labour picks up before you head to the hospital. Typically though, they want you there within 24 hours of your water breaking.

good luck!!


----------

